# Carbon fiber hoods?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

.Hey guys,
I read the article on here about the project SE-R Spec V and that they just added a Vis carbon fiber hood to it. I went to the website to check it out but the prices aren't listed. Anybody know anything about Vis or have any other brands that I could check out regarding a carbon fiber hood? Also, anybody know the average price for one? Thanks for ignoring my ignorance,  .


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a DG Motorsports CF hood and I like it a lot. It was $600 + shipping though.

The VIS hood is a little cheaper. I would say around the $400 + shipping mark.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

After my accident, I decided that I'd replace the crumpled factory hood w/the CF hood. The shop will be putting the VIS hood on my car. It is really nice looking! I can't wait to get my car back!!


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Every price I've found for VIS is $400 + $150 for shipping.

I've called about 4 different places and they're all the same, so I don't think there's much of a chance for a cheaper price.

Good Luck!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *After my accident, I decided that I'd replace the crumpled factory hood w/the CF hood. The shop will be putting the VIS hood on my car. It is really nice looking! I can't wait to get my car back!! *


VIS is very good quality carbon fiber. I have a friend that has one on his WRX and two that have them for thier Integras.

$327 plus $125 shipping + $25 insurance, or you could take the ride out here to sunny phoenix and pick it up.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2416595267&category=33646

great price_great product


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *VIS is very good quality carbon fiber. I have a friend that has one on his WRX and two that have them for thier Integras.
> 
> $327 plus $125 shipping + $25 insurance, or you could take the ride out here to sunny phoenix and pick it up.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2416595267&category=33646
> ...


I love the hood and I really want it, the only problem I'm having is the internal struggle between buying this which will cost so much and have relatively little impact on performance instead of something that would immediately affect it. I want one really badly, but I need to start with my engine bolt ons first I guess, . Maybe sometime soon I'll scrape together some money, haha, yeah, right.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there's also the stoopid parts vented cf hood


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea I was thinking the same thing, Im gonna wait until I atleast lower my car and then some wheels, (SSR Competitions) and then probably the hood.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

I got a CF Hood from Fiber Images. I don't know if anyone has heard of them but my friend hooked it up for a very good price. Can't tell how much but to anyoneelse it would cost probably be like almost $500. It is a sweet hood. I have to get updated pics though. I will soon.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *I love the hood and I really want it, the only problem I'm having is the internal struggle between buying this which will cost so much and have relatively little impact on performance instead of something that would immediately affect it. I want one really badly, but I need to start with my engine bolt ons first I guess, . Maybe sometime soon I'll scrape together some money, haha, yeah, right. *


Show or Go..... what to do, it will all come together in time. But, I do think, apperance wise, the stock Spec is good enuff for now. I would go with a hotshot or kamikazee header and an AEM CAI.
This months issue of Sport Compact Car has a really good article on bolt on performance for the Spec. They did a bunch of mods and explained everything very well, they dyno'd after each mod too.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *Show or Go..... what to do, it will all come together in time. But, I do think, apperance wise, the stock Spec is good enuff for now. I would go with a hotshot or kamikazee header and an AEM CAI.
> This months issue of Sport Compact Car has a really good article on bolt on performance for the Spec. They did a bunch of mods and explained everything very well, they dyno'd after each mod too. *


Yeah, , I got that one because of the SE-R bolt ons article. Gotta love Sports Compact Car, . Thanks!


----------

